# Neat little cyclometer



## JO BO (Jan 28, 2022)

Seems in decent condition.....no cracks or dents that I see. Free shipping
I have heard from a Cabe member here that he has the mounting bracket this would take.
Postal money order or cashiers check


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2022)

$30.00


----------



## JO BO (Jan 28, 2022)

ND but thanks for the offer


----------

